

Spell Up: A Chrome Experiment - markhemmings
https://spellup.withgoogle.com/

======
cjg
Spell "tent", spell "tamed" spell "taint". Every time I replay the noise I'm
still unable to distinguish between these three possibilities. I'm not sure
what you want me to spell.

The algorithm to convert my spoken letter to the letter that the game thinks I
am guessing is wrong often enough to be annoying.

Lastly, it's too slow: I have to pause for several seconds between each guess.

------
smileysteve
The game worked for me. But the voice recognition of individual letters was
abysmally slow / bad on my laptop. I guess it gives a better sense of how far
back voice recognition is.

~~~
wingerlang
Out of 10 tries for "G" I became angry and closed it. Also a laptop.

~~~
adnanh
Same thing happened to me, except for the letter T, it kept recognizing it as
the letter P...

------
borplk
Very cool. It was a bit too slow on letter recognition which made it
frustrating. Also it heard me wrong from time to time.

------
justinpaulson
Could benefit from using the word in a sentence. I could not understand what
word it was trying to ask me to spell (and then it didn't help when the voice
recognition of the letters was terrible and slow).

Good idea, but rough on the execution.

------
timdierks
Experiment is the appropriate word. I found both understanding the speech
synthesis for a single standalone out-of-context word to be impossible, and it
was unable to understand clearly articulated single letters. Closed in
frustration.

------
TheMagicHorsey
Game asked me to spell "khob". I didn't know what that was, and tried my best.

Turned out it was asking for COBRA.

Well. Hopefully that data was useful for something.

~~~
Zarel
Game asked me to spell "devastation".

At the "T", I said "T" and it first heard it as "K", and next heard it as "P"
(I had a retry bought).

To be fair, though, I was in a somewhat noisy room. Still, though, losing for
something that's not my fault is a pretty frustrating experience.

------
p3lim
Probably nice and all, but that website is empty.

~~~
RazorCrusade
This might be a really dumb question, but you are using Chrome, right?

~~~
p3lim
Yes

~~~
huu
What version of Chrome? The Speech libraries only work on v33 and up

------
Geee
So apparently Google wants to mine data for spellings? Great idea to make a
game for that.

~~~
stevesearer
It is a good idea and Google uses games and tools to gather data on a fairly
regular basis. Some examples:

-GOOG-411 (voice recognition)

-Ingress (location data)

-Google Image Labeler (image identification)

-Recaptcha (book / streetview ocr)

I'm sure there's more, but those are the ones off the top of my head.

EDIT: They obviously mine data from everything, but these are examples of
overtly creating a tool/game to collect or improve a specific type of data.

------
kirankoduru
Have to shout out the words for the laptop to recognize.

